# [solved] Fluxbox fehler nach installation von gcc 4.2

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mir gcc-4.2 installiert habe und danach auch ein emerge -e system und emerge -e world ausgeführt habe, kann ich nun kein Fluxbox mehr starten.

Es bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
fluxbox: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by fluxbox)
```

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? Ich habe daraufhin auch nochmal glibc-2.6 neu emerged und ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen, aber dieses hat nicht geholfen.

Was kann ich tun? Bzw. wo finde ich das Paket `GLIBCXX_3.4.9'?

Vielen Dank!Last edited by buthus on Wed Aug 01, 2007 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi buthus!

Schau doch mal in die gcc-upgrade Anleitung.

gcc-upgrading general

Vielleicht hast du bei deinem Upgrade was vergessen.

Mfg Chris

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

dank Dir für den Hinweis, aber ich bin nach der Anleitung vor gegangen und behaupte nichts vergessen zu haben. Sonst funktioniert ja auch alles. Ich denke  es liegt an was anderem....

Trotzdem Danke!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm Probier doch nochmal dies....

 *Quote:*   

> Für den Fall, dass Sie von GCC-3.3 aktualisieren, sollten Sie emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ausführen um Kompatibilität mit älteren binären C++ Anwendungen zu gewährleisten.

 

...und das:

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.9
```

Mehr würde mir jetzt auch nicht einfallen. GLIBCXX ist wirklich merkwürdig.... die hab ich auch nicht. Aber ich dachte bis jetzt das ist eher symbolisch.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

hat leider beides nichts gebracht....

----------

## s.hase

Schon einmal versucht fluxbux zu deinstallieren und danach noch einmal neu zu emergen? Hatte sowas mal mit subversion und ner neuen BerkeleyDB. Obwohl die alte Version der BerkeleyDB nicht mehr da war wurde beim Updaten immer noch gegen die compiliert. Nachdem ich subversion dann erstmal deinstalliert hatte gings dann. Wenn Du das noch nicht versucht hast wäre es vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.

Ach ja, hast Du die alte gcc Version schon deinstalliert? Wenn ja vielleicht mal gucken ob davon noch irgendwelche Überreste übrig sind. Bei mir waren nach dem Update auf gcc 4.2.0 auch noch überall Ordner, Dateien und einige Einträge unter etc/ zu finden die noch auf 4.1.2 verwiesen haben.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

hab das alte gcc noch nicht deinstalliert, kann ich später mal probieren. Von Fluxbox habe ich alle möglichen Versionen versucht, aber immer der gleiche Fehler. Lisa bricht den Start auch mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung ab ist mir eben mal aufgefallen.

Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde es mal mit dem deinstallieren von dem alten gcc versuchen.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

das löschen des alten gcc's und ein erneutes emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 hat geholfen. Vielen Dank!   :Very Happy: 

----------

